# Bird strike test



## Chiz (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi all. Its been a while since I've posted anything on this forum but I will try and be more active in the future. Anyhow not so long ago whilst I was driving there was a flock of pigeons on the road, now usually they would fly of however it seems I catch one of them because I saw some feathers in my rear view mirror. Its only when I when I parked up and looked at the front bumper did I realise that the bird had damged my front bumper grill, lucky for me it was only the grill that was damged but I was shocked to find that the bird was still in there alive!


----------



## StretchGSK (Oct 24, 2006)

I would find that highly disturbing for more than one reason.
Take it the bird died in the end?


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

they do fly off, but I always slow down as you can never be so sure, it's like "get off the road!!!!!!!" the crows are worst, they dont move until the last second


----------



## RaceBreedImport (Mar 28, 2009)

LOL looks like the bird have crapped itself too  got a good ride out of it then


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

love that last picture, it looks like he flew in there to take a little break and "look out the window". glad to hear it didn't die on impact.
reminds me of that Seinfeld episode where George is talking about how people and birds have an unwritten agreement where the birds are supposed to move at the last second.


----------

